# Eve Online Furs



## Vesuro (Mar 14, 2009)

Just doing a general consensus of furs who play Eve.

Please state your character type/skillpoints, and whether you'd be interested in a furry corp if one was started.

1 - 35,000,000 SP - combat [Caldari/E-war]
2 - 40,000,000 SP - capitals [Caldari/Carriers-Dreads-Moms-Titans]
3 - 19,000,000 SP - production [Caldari/Production of tech 2 ships/mods]

I'd be interested.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 14, 2009)

I might stick my trade alt in one, but my main is going to stick with the assholes I fly with right now. 

Athena Nyx, 22mil SP, Amarr, Spec'd in HACs and Battleships (and big expensive explosions).


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 14, 2009)

i head to leave becuse i could only support classic graphics....


----------



## Rayne (Mar 14, 2009)

Nakhia, specced for pretty much nothing at only 6m SP. ^_^



Greyscale said:


> I might stick my trade alt in one, but my main is going to stick with the assholes I fly with right now.



I need to come in my Crusader and watch you go boom some time soon. Was a fucking beautiful thing to watch your fleet get curb stomped in a gatecamp that one time. Hehe.

Also, what Grey said about the main staying with the people it flies with now. :3


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 14, 2009)

Man I was just thinking of re-starting that, haven't played in like 3 years and I'd love to see the new graphics.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 14, 2009)

Rayne said:


> I need to come in my Crusader and watch you go boom some time soon. Was a fucking beautiful thing to watch your fleet get curb stomped in a gatecamp that one time. Hehe.


Thats what I get for flying with idiots.



Sunny_Otter said:


> Man I was just thinking of re-starting that, haven't played in like 3 years and I'd love to see the new graphics.


Do it. The new graphics are, to use a furry term, murr worthy.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 14, 2009)

Fuck I wanna go back to EVE, but I'd go to the ass end of no where just to get away from yall.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 14, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> Thats what I get for flying with idiots.



I'm not much better...already lost my 'geddon due to an ewar ship and a couple battleships. ;.;


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 14, 2009)

Also, I've lost 4 Brutixes, most of them to getting ass raped by 4 or 5 people while I was ratting.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 14, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Also, I've lost 4 Brutixes, most of them to getting ass raped by 4 or 5 people while I was ratting.



I'm the kind of person who does the ass raping. 

We managed to take out a sizeable gang earlier today with no losses. <3


----------



## Rayne (Mar 14, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> I'm the kind of person who does the ass raping.
> 
> We managed to take out a sizeable gang earlier today with no losses. <3



Got 40m ISK I could borrow, then? x3

*Shot.*


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 14, 2009)

Say, anyone know if Hydra alliance is still around?


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 14, 2009)

Rayne said:


> Got 40m ISK I could borrow, then? x3
> 
> *Shot.*



We might be able to work something out. *wink wink*


----------



## Vesuro (Mar 15, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Say, anyone know if Hydra alliance is still around?


 
Believe they're with the rest of Eve attacking the alliance I fly with right now. 

I mean in all seriousness, was kinda hoping for a better reaction than this with regards to interest.

Preferably I'd be looking to kick off something which is willing to hold 0.0 space. I have a teamspeak server and IRC.







And Iunno, 40m is a lot rite? 

(Confirming ITT this screenshot is taken from my Industrial altcorp)


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 15, 2009)

I would go back, but It's too much money. (for now =D)
The new graphics are indeed murr worthy!
Too bad I played EVE before becoming a furry..


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 15, 2009)

Vesuro said:


> Believe they're with the rest of Eve attacking the alliance I fly with right now.
> 
> I mean in all seriousness, was kinda hoping for a better reaction than this with regards to interest.
> 
> ...



So, who do you fly with right now? 

I think the reason people arn't as interested in forming a corp is that we already have our own groups we fly with. Besides, i've done the null-sec thing before and I prefer empire piracy.
I'd be willing to throw an alt in a furry corp, but my main is going to stay an ebil pirate. *yarr*


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 15, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> So, who do you fly with right now?
> 
> I think the reason people arn't as interested in forming a corp is that we already have our own groups we fly with. Besides, i've done the null-sec thing before and I prefer empire piracy.
> I'd be willing to throw an alt in a furry corp, but my main is going to stay an ebil pirate. *yarr*



Why do furries need separate corps? It's stupid cause it makes you seem arrogant.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 15, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Why do furries need separate corps? It's stupid cause it makes you seem arrogant.



What the hell are you going on about? :???:

I'm not saying we need separate corps. I'm saying that people like myself are already established with a certain group in game and have no reason to leave.

You can join an all furry corp if you want, no one is saying you can't.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 15, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> What the hell are you going on about? :???:
> 
> I'm not saying we need separate corps. I'm saying that people like myself are already established with a certain group in game and have no reason to leave.
> 
> You can join an all furry corp if you want, no one is saying you can't.



Simple, why have a furry only corp? Think you're better than everyone else, or that you're just that different that you can't interact with non furry people?


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 15, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Simple, why have a furry only corp? Think you're better than everyone else, or that you're just that different that you can't interact with non furry people?



Hey, ask the op that question, not me. I could care less either way. :roll:


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 15, 2009)

I never had a corp which is probably why I lost interest in it, soloing in EVE is kind of eh.

I'd join a corp with folks here because it'd be people to play with, not OMG MUST BE A FURRY SAFE SPACE! Same as I'd join one if my group on WoW made one, it'd be people to hang out with.

Why have a furry corp? Why not? It's a way of meeting people with common interests, not an ONLY THESE PEOPLE MAY JOIN. I could join a corp based on people who watch Doctor Who but I probably wouldn't have much in common with them because I've only seen one or two episodes and that might be a major topic of discussion a lot of the time.


----------



## Vesuro (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd want a furry corp because it means I can have things like a relationship with my boyfriend be seen as normal in TS. It's a common interest which helps to bond people, the same reason we have furry forums/furry conventions/fur meets/furry art sites.

Furs are usually pretty open minded people and a lot of furs are the kind of people I like to hang out with.


----------



## Lunarriia (Mar 17, 2009)

Vesuro said:


> I'd want a furry corp because it means I can have things like a relationship with my boyfriend be seen as normal in TS. It's a common interest which helps to bond people, the same reason we have furry forums/furry conventions/fur meets/furry art sites.
> 
> Furs are usually pretty open minded people and a lot of furs are the kind of people I like to hang out with.


 
I agree, ive been looking for a fur community in eve now for a while, even tried to make a couple myself with just no luck, soloing has its ups and downs, but having a "reliable" corp/community is always better, but most people don't have the open mindedness, reliability, or even the sence of community/family that furry's do. Not saying we are superior or arogant (sometimes we are), but we are a more open society.

I would like to join you when you get the corp established, just send me an Evemail.

Lunarriia - Achura Caldari

P.S. Please Excuse my spelling.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 17, 2009)

They want to yiff in their spaceships. :v


I'm going back to playing Anarchy Online now.


----------



## Vesuro (Mar 18, 2009)

Lunarriia said:


> I agree, ive been looking for a fur community in eve now for a while, even tried to make a couple myself with just no luck, soloing has its ups and downs, but having a "reliable" corp/community is always better, but most people don't have the open mindedness, reliability, or even the sence of community/family that furry's do. Not saying we are superior or arogant (sometimes we are), but we are a more open society.
> 
> I would like to join you when you get the corp established, just send me an Evemail.
> 
> ...


 
Got AIM or MSN? I'll try to hit you up ingame but I'm more often available on those (I can use them at work).


----------



## Vesuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Still looking to do this. Anyone?


----------



## Vesuro (Apr 24, 2009)

A big update will be coming soon - furry corp will be joining a 200 man 0.0 alliance in wormhole space. Now is your time to get onboard.


----------



## LogarthSheppy (Aug 19, 2009)

:toot: missing the boat itt


----------

